# first timer to Hilton Grand Vacations Club on International Drive



## Banker (Mar 30, 2010)

This will be my first time to an Orlando area timeshare -- a girls week away trip......We will be doing Disney one day only...we wanted to do a park hopper pass but not sure where the best place to buy it.  We are passing on the rental car, doing a Go shuttle from MCO to HGVC..did not find out until after the reservation was made that it is operated by Mears(sp??) which we did not hear good things about, but we are going to be brave and chance it...we are two females 64 and 54....We want to visit the pool and the shopping...we are going to be in a one bedroom with a full kitchen....any advice as to which building to get...but I would think since it is an RCI exchange that we would not have the ability to be choosey.....my friend is allergic to down, I hope they don't have down bedding or we will have to request hypoallergenic bedding....our flight from Atlanta is on Delta, we arrive there Sunday, April 11th....but I own at Tropic Shores in Daytona(a 2 bedroom) and Club Land'Or in Nassau...any timeshare is more plush than that one, but we love the people at 'Landor.


----------



## logan115 (Mar 30, 2010)

Not sure how much you're going to save on a 1 day ticket buying from somewhere other than Disney.  I looked at undercovertourist.com and didn't see any 1 day ticket listings.  You may also want to check AAA.  I'm sure there are probably timeshare presentations you can go to and get a free ticket but not sure it's worth your time or not.  Others will chime in with other ideas, and I know there are some other reputably ticket brokers but that's all I can think of.

In terms of the Mears shuttles, if it makes you feel any better I think Disney outsources to them for at least some of the Disney's Magical Express services.

Enjoy your trip,

Chris


----------



## Sea Six (Mar 30, 2010)

That's a beautiful resort - just watch out for the employees driving the golf carts in the parking lot.  When we go to the Disney parks from there, we take International out to 536, then take 536 right into Disney (it becomes EPCOT center drive).  It might be a little longer than taking 535, but the traffic around the Crossroads area is horrific at times.  I think you should get a rental car.


----------



## spiceycat (Mar 30, 2010)

well across the street is a Publix plus other stores-it is a mall.

behind you is a big outlet mall

http://www.premiumoutlets.com/outlets/outlet.asp?id=17

so if shopping and one day at disney is all. 

that say would get a rental car for your one day at disney.

do you know how expensive a 1-day pass & park hopper will be. 

$84.14 + $55.38 = $129.52.

go here for the prices - http://www.mousesavers.com/wdwticketprices.html#myw


----------



## Sea Six (Mar 31, 2010)

We were there about 4 years ago.  We were in one of the buildings that was far from the main check-in building, and had a nice pool right out back:






The resort was very nice!


----------

